# Coconut Milk in coffee or tea?



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

I am about to stop drinking milk and eating cheese. The only thing I will struggle with is what to put in my coffee.

I have tried almond milk and it is not a good milk replacement. Coconut milk has a lot more fat in it so it would be a better. Just wondering if anyone drinks coffee/tea with it?


----------



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

I went dairy free for a couple of months last fall and after a while of suffering without coffee, I finally tried it with coconut milk.

It was DELICIOUS! Rich and creamy. I put a lot of coconut milk in though, so it was definitely a calorie and fat rich beverage!

I did not like it in tea, so I just stuck to drinking coffee for that time.

When I opened the can of coconut, I would mix it all up so the super thick stuff that went to the top was well mixed in with the more watery stuff.

Give it a try and see what you think!


----------



## [email protected] mama (May 9, 2009)

That sounds really yummy. I might have to try it!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I do dairy, but when we are out of half n half i use coconut milk in my coffee, yum!


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

So I tried some today in my coffee and did not really like it. I used about 3-4 tablespoons of coconut milk with stevia.

Just wondering if you dilute it a bit with water or do anything to it?

Thanks for your imput!


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Honestly, I'd just learn to like my coffee black or have tea with lemon. Coconut milk + tea sounds like a stomach-ache in a cup.


----------



## Jenille (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the new coconut milk beverages by So Delicious. It's just like milk, only it's made from coconut. Less fat than the coconut milk you find in a can, and it tastes great in coffee or tea! http://www.purelydecadent.com/produc...Bev_Plain.html


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenille* 
I like the new coconut milk beverages by So Delicious. It's just like milk, only it's made from coconut. Less fat than the coconut milk you find in a can, and it tastes great in coffee or tea! http://www.purelydecadent.com/produc...Bev_Plain.html

Yep. Canned coconut mild would separate any time I put in in hot or iced coffee. The new coconut milk beverage is creamy. Maybe creamier than half and half. YUM!


----------



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you tried hemp milk? We drink raw milk and I use raw cream and such, but most of my friends aren't willing to try raw dairy (fair enough) so I keep hemp milk around for coffee and tea and they love it! It's creamy and has a nice full flavor that stands up really well in coffee or tea. We also like the chocolate hemp milk as a treat. You can buy organic (or not), sweetened and unsweetened, and original, vanilla, and chocolate.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

The So Delicious coconut milk was pretty good in coffee. Extremely rich though. Too rich for me. Hemp milk is too rich for me too. I just learned to drink coffee black. I also tried the So Delicious coconut milk ice cream and it's very good. It tasted almost exactly like regular ice cream to me.


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YummyYarnAddict* 
Have you tried hemp milk? We drink raw milk and I use raw cream and such, but most of my friends aren't willing to try raw dairy (fair enough) so I keep hemp milk around for coffee and tea and they love it! It's creamy and has a nice full flavor that stands up really well in coffee or tea. We also like the chocolate hemp milk as a treat. You can buy organic (or not), sweetened and unsweetened, and original, vanilla, and chocolate.

I use hemp milk too. Vanilla hemp milk is awesome in coffee.


----------



## Elizabeth Dominic (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a big fan of coconut water and will always have a bottle of it at home bought from a place. But I haven't tried using coconut milk as a substitution for normal milk. Sounds yummy. I am going to try this one soon.


----------

